# Smash the apple from my hand, grasshopper!



## aiki456 (Jan 14, 2008)

Watch as my buddy, Stickman, takes a full speed swipe at an apple held in our instructor's hand... http://www.metacafe.com/watch/819172/nunchaku_demonstration/


----------



## SenseiBear (Jan 21, 2008)

What can I say...  Excellent targeting!


----------



## kittybreed (Jan 22, 2008)

He's got talent!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2008)

Impressive, thanks for posting that


----------



## aiki456 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback! I will pass it on to Stickman.

Although he doesn't smash anything, you might also enjoy this video of Stickman working the 3-section staff... http://www.metacafe.com/watch/818537/3_section_staff_demonstration/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2008)

I use to train the 3 section staff and that is one weapon that if you are not REAL careful it WILL bite you. I saw a friend of mine who I was very good with it make one slight error and knock himself out.

Thanks for posting


----------

